# Coral in Trouble



## DavidnRobin (Mar 31, 2006)

sad - sad - sad    

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20060330/ap_on_sc/coral_death


----------



## Blue Skies (Mar 31, 2006)

Yes, it is very sad.  I wish there was a simple way of solving this problem before it is too late.


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 31, 2006)

When we were in Jamaica in January I couldn't believe how bad the coral looked, mostly because of bleaching.  This is so sad.

Carolyn


----------



## Kal (Mar 31, 2006)

Be Worried. Be *VERY* Worried!


----------



## Judy (Mar 31, 2006)

It breaks my heart.

If coral death is caused by too warm water, then shouldn't new reefs become established further north?


----------



## Kal (Mar 31, 2006)

Probably so, but some of the reefs existed when Mr. Columbus showed up for his getaway trip for sun, fun and a bit of exploring.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Mar 31, 2006)

Dramatic shifts in enviroment have caused many species to become extinct - and not right away, but as an aftermath (the dinosaurs became extinct after the ice-age, not during).  If a species cannot adapt then they are doomed, but also may still be doomed due to species they rely upon becoming extinct.

Is mankind going to become one of those extinct speicies?  Perhaps the only thing that will help the world's enviroment is that man will run out of fossil fuel to burn (I understand that at the current rate there is only around 50 years of oil left)

Too bad the US didn't get involved in the Kyoto Treaty - at least they may have been some attempt (even in vain) to change the enviromental path of disaster that mankind has embarked upon.  {ty GW}


----------



## Kal (Mar 31, 2006)

Just think, today's population of humans has a larger combined mass than the dinosaurs.  We could be the next guy's petroleum!

In the meantime we best not do anything to harm the profitability of Chevron Texaco, Exxon-Mobile, British Petroleum et.al.  They're just trying to eek out a meager living.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Mar 31, 2006)

I don't think cockroaches will need petroleum. 

Just last year GW finally admitted that there may be global warming -- when this idiot admits to someting like that - we really must be in trouble.


----------



## Kal (Mar 31, 2006)

Keep your eye on the polar ice caps and Greenland.  That's where it begins and ends.  Everything else is a symptom.


----------



## Cat (Mar 31, 2006)

Carolyn said:
			
		

> When we were in Jamaica in January I couldn't believe how bad the coral looked, mostly because of bleaching.  This is so sad.
> 
> Carolyn



The coral has looked really bad in Jamaica at least since 1988. Also, very few fish due to major overfishing.


----------

